# Canadian Olympic Mens Hockey....Where can I see it???



## brian-canadianhockeyfan (Feb 15, 2010)

Im wondering where, if anywhere, anyone may have had some luck with finding a place to watch the mens hockey?? Im departing Canada on the 24th so I have only a couple searching days, and I was unsuccessful in finding a place to watch hockey in my past visits.

Perhaps a place could be arranged for all Canadians to get together and watch our Hockey team go for gold!!!


----------



## Nicole101982 (Nov 24, 2008)

brian-canadianhockeyfan said:


> Im wondering where, if anywhere, anyone may have had some luck with finding a place to watch the mens hockey?? Im departing Canada on the 24th so I have only a couple searching days, and I was unsuccessful in finding a place to watch hockey in my past visits.
> 
> Perhaps a place could be arranged for all Canadians to get together and watch our Hockey team go for gold!!!


Seems like quite a few Canadians are having the same problem, I wonder if CBC online would air it or just the highlights...Good luck!


----------



## Mac711 (Nov 19, 2009)

brian-canadianhockeyfan said:


> Im wondering where, if anywhere, anyone may have had some luck with finding a place to watch the mens hockey?? Im departing Canada on the 24th so I have only a couple searching days, and I was unsuccessful in finding a place to watch hockey in my past visits.
> 
> Perhaps a place could be arranged for all Canadians to get together and watch our Hockey team go for gold!!!


I too would like to watch the Olympics but it doesn't seem to be on TV here. I lived in Budapest and they had complete coverage. You'd think we'd get it here......


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2010)

I haven't had any luck with finding Olympic coverage either. When I lived in China, some places had something called slingbox (whatever that is!) and they were able to get hockey coverage through ESPN. Does that work here? I don't really know enough about it, only that it is fed through the internet, not sure if NBC or CTV have that option.


----------



## Mac711 (Nov 19, 2009)

nola said:


> I haven't had any luck with finding Olympic coverage either. When I lived in China, some places had something called slingbox (whatever that is!) and they were able to get hockey coverage through ESPN. Does that work here? I don't really know enough about it, only that it is fed through the internet, not sure if NBC or CTV have that option.


The Sling box (Sling Media - Home) does work here. You simply need to install it in a location with a fast internet connection and you can watch TV over the internet here. Most people install it with family/friends wherever they're from (e.g., install it in Germany and you can watch the same channels that are broadcast to that house). 

I was hoping some of the local stations would carry the Games since I haven't set a Sling up....

Thanks for the thought. Might be worth setting it up for the future.....


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2010)

Mac711 said:


> The Sling box (Sling Media - Home) does work here. You simply need to install it in a location with a fast internet connection and you can watch TV over the internet here. Most people install it with family/friends wherever they're from (e.g., install it in Germany and you can watch the same channels that are broadcast to that house).
> 
> I was hoping some of the local stations would carry the Games since I haven't set a Sling up....
> 
> Thanks for the thought. Might be worth setting it up for the future.....


I wonder if any of the hotels that have sports bars have Sling box? In Shanghai some of them did & everyone hung out there for big sports events - hmmm. I'll see if I can find out anything


----------

